# Hamburgers



## johnno (9/7/07)

mmmmmmmm........burgers

One of my favourites. Especially home made ones where you can make them as you like.

Whilst I do love beetroot I feel it has no place in a burger.

Here is a piccy of what we had for tea tonight. 

Forgot the onion  , I dont mind raw or grilled in a burger.

Post your pics and favourite recipes.

cheers
johnno


----------



## eric8 (9/7/07)

Hooly dooly, thats a Burger!! How do you get your laughing gear around that suka Johnno  !
I gotta agree with the beetroot, but i do love pineapple on mine, mmmmm.
:chug:


----------



## reveler (9/7/07)

I love burgers.

Egg, Bacon, Meat, Lettuce, Grilled Onion, Beetroot, Pineapple. It all makes a great burger.

I love beetroot in burgers, probally the best invention ever!


----------



## oldbugman (9/7/07)

you can beat an EGG but you cant Beet-a-root


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/7/07)

What is the lettuce doing on the top johnno  should be on the bottom  

Here's what I call a burger:


----------



## Steve (10/7/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What is the lettuce doing on the top johnno  should be on the bottom
> 
> Here's what I call a burger:




holy crap :blink:

My wife makes a corker of a burger....similar to yours Johhno...I do like tobasco sauce or jalipinos on mine


----------



## therook (10/7/07)

johnno said:


> mmmmmmmm........burgers
> 
> One of my favourites. Especially home made ones where you can make them as you like.
> 
> ...




What have you done johnno, you have burnt the bun and the burger  

Rook


----------



## Steve (10/7/07)

therook said:


> What have you done johnno, you have burnt the bun and the burger
> 
> Rook




his missues was prolly in charge of toasting the buns - mine always burns them too


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/7/07)

Nice Johnno. You know the old saying...

Big buns need big meat. B) 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (10/7/07)

Yes the outside of the burgers were a bit burnt and some of the buns were overdone as well, due to the light not being the best were I was cooking.  

TDA the lettuce is on top because I forgot all about it till the end. 

Once it is loaded like that I do the big squash down so it can fit into my mouth.


cheers
johnno


----------



## brettprevans (10/7/07)

burgers are ace. I make everything from scratch (incl bread if I have time). I use my old man's receipe (he's an ex-chef). I'll post the recipe for the meat patties when i get home. Gotta have the lot:. burger bun bottom, lettuce, tomato, sauce, pattie, cheese, bacon, egg, extra salt and pepper, burger bun top.

great as part of a hangover cure. especially with some freshly homemade fried chips. god im hungry now.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What is the lettuce doing on the top johnno  should be on the bottom
> 
> Here's what I call a burger:



Funny you should mention that TDA, my wife and I have a running dispute whenever we make burgers. I think a burger should be built from bottom to top, lettuce, tomato, beef, onion, bacon, egg, cheese. She does the exact opposite with all the salad stuff on top, and boy do I hate it :lol: . You build your own burgers in our house now.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## therook (10/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Funny you should mention that TDA, my wife and I have a running dispute whenever we make burgers. I think a burger should be built from bottom to top, lettuce, tomato, beef, onion, bacon, egg, cheese. She does the exact opposite with all the salad stuff on top, and boy do I hate it :lol: . You build your own burgers in our house now.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Hey Andrew, does it really matter how its built, as long as it finishes up inside my guts thats all i want 

Rook


----------



## Tony (10/7/07)

mmmm youve inspired me to make burgers on friday night.

Its been a while since i made them.

when i make a meat patty, i process some trimmed up chuck staek of gravy beef..... of both as its only $8/KG as aposed to $13 for premium mince and i know there are no bums, testicles or ears in it.

1kg of meat with 2 slices of bread processed to crumbs, 2 teaspoons dried oregano or marajoram or one of each, 1/2 teaspoon of both crushed fennel and cumin seeds and 1 egg yolk
in another pan gently cook 1 finly chopped onion with 1 chopped clove of garlic and a teaspoon of good dijon mustard till soft. let it cool and chuck it in with the mince. salt and pepper to taste and mix it all well, make you patties and grill em on the BBQ.

I like my butger with letuice, tomato, cheese, cooked onion, beetroot , bacon and a runny egg. 

And BBQ sause, not tomato 

all the spice and herb in the patties really add to the ecperience. Its like the difference between a coopers pale ale and a Little Creatures Pale Ale. Its just got thay extra zip to it 

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (10/7/07)

Tony said:


> 1kg of meat with 2 slices of bread processed to crumbs, 2 teaspoons dried oregano or marajoram or one of each, 1/2 teaspoon of both crushed fennel and cumin seeds and 1 egg yolk
> in another pan gently cook 1 finly chopped onion with 1 chopped clove of garlic and a teaspoon of good dijon mustard till soft. let it cool and chuck it in with the mince. salt and pepper to taste and mix it all well, make you patties and grill em on the BBQ.
> 
> cheers



I like the sound of the fennel and cumin, this would give a nice spiciness that is lacking in my wife's patties...BTW do you dry fry your whole spices prior to grinding them? I find it releases heaps more aroma and flavour  .

That's it, burghers and an APA or two on Fridey.


----------



## glennheinzel (10/7/07)

Rukh's Gourmet Fridge Burgers includes... well... anything in the fridge. 

For the pattie, the major ingredients are mince, diced feta, black olives and a hint of smoked paprika. Other useful ingredients in the pattie can include onion, garlic and egg. 

Building the rest of the burger requires BBQ sauce, tomato, betroot, onion and lettuce (IMHO). Cheese and seeded mustard (Beerenburg brand of course) are also welcome.

My wife is coeliac so she uses a lettuce leaf to enclose the ingredients. I prefer to use a sesame seeded bun as the vehicle to deliver the burgery goodness to my gut.


----------



## Mercs Own (10/7/07)

I love a good burger! Made some for the kids the other night: mince, finely chopped onion, couple cloves finely chopped garlic, an egg, mixed dried herbs, tomato sauce, worcestershire sauce salt and pepper - combine it all let it sit for a little while and then fry them up. Build it anyway you like but must have lettuce, tomato, onion - spanish if raw, fried egg, pickle, beetroot, bacon and sauce and chillie sauce on the bun.

Had a burger party at my house once with the above burger and an Emu burger with mediteranian toppings ie marinated capsican, goats cheese etc and also a Tandori Goat burger.

Burgers gotta love them especially with a home brew :beer:

edit: had to wipe the sauce off the screen


----------



## PostModern (10/7/07)

therook said:


> Hey Andrew, does it really matter how its built, as long as it finishes up inside my guts thats all i want
> 
> Rook




Lettuce has to be at the bottom. It acts as insulation and liquid barrier to prevent the bottom of the bun from sogging up and collapsing.


----------



## Brewer_010 (10/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Lettuce has to be at the bottom. It acts as insulation and liquid barrier to prevent the bottom of the bun from sogging up and collapsing.



Nah, that's what the melted cheese is for! :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/07)

Grated carrot is tops in a burger too.


----------



## Steve (10/7/07)

To the "salad on the bottom" people how do you avoid slippage? I find the burger on the bottom and salad on top tends to have more grip....a skewer perhaps?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## therook (10/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Lettuce has to be at the bottom. It acts as insulation and liquid barrier to prevent the bottom of the bun from sogging up and collapsing.



I would have thought the opposite to this because lettuce is basically all water.

Plus my burgers dont get left long enough to go soggy.

Rook


----------



## SJW (10/7/07)

PINEAPPLE, PINEAPPLE, PINEAPPLE, Beetroot, grated carrot, thick cut tomato, lettuce, Swiss cheese, bacon, egg, onion and chilli sauce and a king brown of Lager  It does not get any better.


----------



## PostModern (10/7/07)

therook said:


> I would have thought the opposite to this because lettuce is basically all water.



Cellulose is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Slurpdog (10/7/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> I like the sound of the fennel and cumin, this would give a nice spiciness that is lacking in my wife's patties...BTW do you dry fry your whole spices prior to grinding them? I find it releases heaps more aroma and flavour  .
> 
> That's it, burghers and an APA or two on Fridey.



To hell with 'Friday'

I'm making some tonight!

Waving.


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/07)

Mercs Own said:


> I love a good burger! Made some for the kids the other night: mince, finely chopped onion, couple cloves finely chopped garlic, an egg, mixed dried herbs, tomato sauce, worcestershire sauce salt and pepper - combine it all let it sit for a little while and then fry them up. Build it anyway you like but must have lettuce, tomato, onion - spanish if raw, fried egg, pickle, beetroot, bacon and sauce and chillie sauce on the bun.
> 
> Had a burger party at my house once with the above burger and an Emu burger with mediteranian toppings ie marinated capsican, goats cheese etc and also a Tandori Goat burger.
> 
> ...



Nice one Mercs!

Was supposed to be having roo burgers last night but mate surprised me with some marinated roo steaks. Sliced them up into slightly larger than bite size, fired them up then sauteed mushies, egg, bacon, cheese, jalapenos and lettuce. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Tony (10/7/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> I like the sound of the fennel and cumin, this would give a nice spiciness that is lacking in my wife's patties...BTW do you dry fry your whole spices prior to grinding them? I find it releases heaps more aroma and flavour  .
> 
> That's it, burghers and an APA or two on Fridey.



Na no dry roasting....... just smash them up in the morter and pestle.

another great herb to add instead of the dry ones is some chopped up fresh rosmary...... mmmmmmm i love the taste of it.




petesbrew said:


> Grated carrot is tops in a burger too.



:unsure: 

thats just wrong  

WRONG I SAY !!! :lol: 

cheers

hehe


----------



## brettprevans (10/7/07)

Steve said:


> To the "salad on the bottom" people how do you avoid slippage? I find the burger on the bottom and salad on top tends to have more grip....a skewer perhaps?
> Cheers
> Steve


salad on the bottom. so much easier to eat. but then again, isnt that one of the pleasures of burgers? all that 'juice' dripping everywhere, a bit of mushed burger towards the end that doesnt resemble anything. a lovely mess, thats akin to eating ribs.


----------



## Weizguy (10/7/07)

...and the toasted buns get margarine or butter (if that's yer thing).

Then I build from both ends. Salad on the bottom, cooked bits on the top. First goes the fried onion, forming a delicate matrix to hold the BBQ and hot chilli sauce mix (there is no place for sweet chilli sauce in my burgers), then the fried egg (made in an egg ring) topped with melted cheddar face-down on the onion/sauce mix, then the (optional) bacon and the mince patty (well done, and nothing but mince).That's the top bit done.

While the sauce is slightly absorbing into the top of the bun, start preparing the base/bottom bun. Sliced beetroot, tomato (home-grown where available), and shredded lettuce (iceberg usually). Then judiciously pop the halves together.

...and the bun? It can be a sesame seeded hamburger or one of those flat square hamburger buns from the local bakery.

If you make it right, you will not need to come back for seconds, especially if your meal includes chips or potato scollops (or whatever you call them where you live).

Seth


----------



## Duff (10/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> .....topped with melted cheddar...



Definately the way to have the cheese. The slice must be placed on the patty in the fry pan right at the end to just melt. Nothing worse than a slice of cold cheese on a good burger.

And Pete, grated carrot? :huh:


----------



## fixa (10/7/07)

Nope... pineapple sucks the big one on a burger. no time for it whatsoever.

As for cheese..... the best is after you cook your burger, stick it under the grill with some blue cheese on it and melt it.... mmmmmm......
Serve with bacon, fried egg (not runny), fried onion, tomato, lettuce, BBQ or chilli sauce, and a nice, soft toasted bun. And a home brew. or 5.


----------



## johnno (10/7/07)

A really good way to have cheese in a burger is to chop it very finely and add it to the mix before you make patties.

You can get some awesome flavours coming through, depending on the type of cheese used.

cheers
johnno


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (10/7/07)

I often use cheese in burgers and meat sandwiches to hold the more slippery stuff in. It works as a very good glue. As an illustration, let's say we're making a small burger with a pattie and some tomato. Put the cheese between the pattie and the tomato and you now have an amorphous mass of food. 

More cheese - more goodness.

Mushrooms work well in a burger too - but for a different reason.


----------



## Mercs Own (10/7/07)

Grated carrot and burgers are meant to be - wouldnt do without it and I have trained my kids in the art of carrot and burgers so the legacy lives on.

As for cheese on burgers the best way and possibly only way is to cut your slices of whatever cheese you are using and put it on the top of the burger whilst it is frying in the pan so that it melts over the top - perfecto!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/7/07)

The first time I ever had grated carrot in a burger was at the Spears Point take-away shop in 1985. Still the best take away hamburgers I have ever had.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Bobby (11/7/07)

I also grate carrot into my burgers. I also add grated zuchinni and grated chedar. I make them atleast once a week during summer, love them.


----------



## Slurpdog (11/7/07)

Bobby said:


> I also grate carrot into my burgers. I also add grated zuchinni and grated chedar. I make them atleast once a week during summer, love them.




God damn left wing, tree hugging vegans.  
Next thing you know it'll be tofu burgers all round.

Where's the meat? Meat I say!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (11/7/07)

Amost all brewpubs in the PacNorWest of the US and Canada will serve a great burger and I like the Canadian version the best. Starting from the bottom half of a toasted whole-wheat bun, you'll find diced raw red onion, kechup, sliced tomato, hydro lettuce (oak leaf or coral), a thick hockey puck lump of grilled beef, a slice of orange Jack cheese, either ranch or their own special mayo-based dressing, top bun and then a big slice of dill pickle on top to aid rapid disposal (most tuck it back in and eat it). Simple, delicious burgers that don't occupy too much beer space in your belly. Options often include sauted mushrooms, back bacon and blue cheese sauce.


----------



## Tony M (11/7/07)

Okay. How do you blokes handle your egg. I put one in a burger and it always dribbles yolk down my chin and there is something about the constitution of egg yolk, you dont feel it running down your face, you have to wait for your wife to roll her eyes yet again.


----------



## Tony (11/7/07)

Tony M said:


> Okay. How do you blokes handle your egg. I put one in a burger and it always dribbles yolk down my chin and there is something about the constitution of egg yolk, you dont feel it running down your face, you have to wait for your wife to roll her eyes yet again.



Ahhhh thats the best bit.....Its like eating mango.

I love runny egg that dribbles out

cheers


----------



## johnno (11/7/07)

No. I do not like the egg runny if I can help it.

Imagine runny egg and beetroot.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## randyrob (21/7/07)

Homemade Pattys, Homemade Sauce, Homegrown Rocket Lettuice, Fried Egg, Gerkins, Pineapple, Beetroot, Cooked Onions,
Grated Carrot, Halepinos, Green & Red Capcicum, Bacon all washed down with some skunk fart.


----------



## mattwest (19/8/07)

I agree with Slurpdog - the key is in the meat, not the rabbit food. My favourite is what I call the three beef burger - a hand ground combination of equal parts sirloin, scotch fillet and rump steak with a handful of red onion minced in at the same time (it started out with what was left in the freezer one day). Top off with additional animal products in egg and cheese, then add the sauce, mayo, beetroot and whatever salad stuff is sitting in the fridge.

WestOz


----------



## wildschwein (19/8/07)

Slurpdog said:


> God damn left wing, tree hugging vegans.
> Next thing you know it'll be tofu burgers all round.
> 
> Where's the meat? Meat I say!!!!!!! :lol:



Yes I know you're sorta kidding but Vegans are not neccasariliy left wing and nor are meat eaters necccasarily right wing. I enjoy both meat and Tofu but also look foward to seeing the absolute destruction of Capitalism. People need to learn to kill animals themselves and eat offal and make black puddings etc before they knock vegatarians. Most meat eaters wouldn't do it.

PS: The best burger is the original hamburger: the German Hamburg Steak, which is made with ground beef, very finely diced onion sauteed in butter, chopped parsley, some fresh grated nutmeg, salt 'n' pepper and an egg to bind. Mould, pass through flour and fry till cooked in butter. Serve in a sourdough bun with sauteed sliced onions and mustard and a good German brew. Hamburger in its purest form.


----------



## frasertag (27/8/07)

This aint a burger, But its kinda like a one 
its a breakfast meal
I called it Mega Muffins!

Make a hollandaise sauce from scratch, using a nice vinegar and nice eggs (i have a farm so i have good eggs at hand) if interested in my recipe ask for it, its PRIMO!!!
IT CANT BE FROM A PACKET!! once made set aside to cool dont keep it hot or it will split.

in a large frying pan or even a bbq griddle.

put some pork chipolatas in the fry pan
start frying up some rectangle hash browns, once again if you have the time homemade potato cake hash browns are best but this is for breaky and are forgiven if your just to tired. so you can get away with the frozen ones.

give the sausages and hash brows abit of time to cook and then add in some bacon, at this point the sausages should be cooked enough that u can cut them longways and open the up like a book. put the open side down to the pan. Continue cooking. put some English muffins in the toaster.. wait for them to cool abit before buttering otherwise they will go soggy. now add some chopped mushrooms with a teaspoon or two of butter and fry these up, once things start to finish cooking, turn the heat down and pile goodies to one side, crack your eggs into the pan and cook soft or hard to your liking.

Now get 2 or 3 muffin halfs and stack in this order, 
Muffin
Hashbrown
Egg
chipolata open down
Bacon 
Mushrooms
and top generously with hollandaise sauce

Its the best after a latenight, it is not very good for your arteries tho


----------



## Sammus (29/8/07)

wildschwein said:


> Yes I know you're sorta kidding but Vegans are not neccasariliy left wing and nor are meat eaters necccasarily right wing. I enjoy both meat and Tofu but also look foward to seeing the absolute destruction of Capitalism. People need to learn to kill animals themselves and eat offal and make black puddings etc before they knock vegatarians. Most meat eaters wouldn't do it.



Here here! :beer:


----------



## SDJ (27/9/07)

We often have "build your own burgers" at my place, we just put all the condiments, sauces, pickles whatever on the table and I BBQ the burgers and everybody just puts what they want on their burger. 
my burger recipe is easy, 1kg mince, 1 egg, 3/4 pack of french onion soup mix, the soup mix really hold the meat together well and makes them cook much quicker for some reason, they also slice up great when cold for sangas if theres any left!!

dont knock it till you try it. B) 

Cheers Steve,

PS, chocolate mahogany porter goes well with burgers, as long as they have sliced jalepenos on them


----------



## microbe (28/9/07)

SDJ said:


> We often have "build your own burgers" at my place, we just put all the condiments, sauces, pickles whatever on the table and I BBQ the burgers and everybody just puts what they want on their burger.



Absolutely the best way to have burgers. That's the way we do it too. Patty, cheese, lettuce, mayo, beetroot, mustard, tom.sauce, pickle, onion, carrot and if I can be bothered, egg as well.


----------



## Paleman (12/10/07)

PostModern said:


> Lettuce has to be at the bottom. It acts as insulation and liquid barrier to prevent the bottom of the bun from sogging up and collapsing.




Lettuce is a waste of space and time. It doesnt belong on Earth 

A nice home grown tomato for my salad on a homemade burger + beetroot and pineapple.


----------



## Paleman (12/10/07)

Tony M said:


> Okay. How do you blokes handle your egg. I put one in a burger and it always dribbles yolk down my chin and there is something about the constitution of egg yolk, you dont feel it running down your face, you have to wait for your wife to roll her eyes yet again.



Funny stuff :lol:


----------



## SDJ (18/10/07)

> Yes I know you're sorta kidding but Vegans are not neccasariliy left wing and nor are meat eaters necccasarily right wing



Correct me if Im wrong but isnt the word vegan an ancient word meaning " he who cant hunt too good"!!

  

cheers Steve


----------



## Cummins (18/10/07)

> Vegans are a waste of space and time. They dont belong on Earth



...who said that?


----------



## quantocks (14/8/08)

I've always wanted to give a Luther Burger a try,






on average the Luther Burger contains more than 1000 calories and typically has over 45 grams of fat per portion.

What youll need:



1 GIANT hamburger patty

1 CRAPLOAD American cheese

1 PIG cooked bacon

2 Krispy Creme doughnuts


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/8/08)

Thats just gross......yet some what alluring


----------



## Katherine (15/8/08)

Best burger patties

mince
1 egg yolk
3 anchovy fillets chopped
1 shallot, finely minced
2 gherkins (finely chopped)
2 tsp salted capers rinsed
1 tsp Dijon mustard
Dash of Tabasco
chopped parsley
salt and pepper
1 tbsp olive oil

mix into patties

serves 2

all it needs is rocket and dijon mustard and rolls of cause


----------



## Steve (15/8/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Thats just gross......yet some what alluring




+1 yet I cant stop look at them....


----------



## Muggus (15/8/08)

I'm all for the 'Noahs Ark' burger.
2 of each animal...


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/8/08)

Was watching the Hairy Bikers Cookbook the other night, and they were BBqing in Namibia. Loved it when they said walking into a butchers shops in Namibia, was like walking into a zoo.

They did some very nice looking Zebra burgers. Minced up Zebra, plus some some herbs and spices. Looked pretty good!

However, my slightly less exotic burger recipe is as follows:

1kg of Mince
1 egg
a good splash of Jack Thompsons Smokey BBQ sauce
1 onion finely diced a sauted in butter
1 good shake of Cumin
1 good shake of Paprika
1 good shake of the Tabasco sauce bottle

Mix it all up, then place in the very handy Tupperware Hamburger shaper/storage device.

Serve in a bun, with american mustard, tom sauce, pickles and a good thick slice of vintage cheddar (placed on top of the burger for the last bit of cooking to soften it up a bit). 

For special occasions, add some crispy (done under the griller) bacon slices.

Dammit, i'm drooling on the keyboard now!


----------



## mwd (29/8/08)

Katie said:


> Best burger patties
> 
> mince
> 1 egg yolk
> ...



looks good not sure about anchovy though ?
suppose not too much to overpower the meat.


----------



## Tanga (29/8/08)

Damn, some of those burgers look great guys. I like the idea of blue cheese melted on the burger. That'd really bring the flavours out. The dijon mustard in the patty mix is something I'll try next time I think.

I love making burgers. Had one just a few days ago with my mini pale ale testing.





Here are the culprits. The recipe's on my blog - http://www.dykalicious.blogspot.com

Not sure if this counts as a burger because I used steak (steakburger?). But it was tasty. If you look carefully you can see the egg beginning the drip down the side.

Damn that was a tasty afternoon. Everyone seems to rave about the Little Creatures pale, and while it was nice, I found myself enjoying the Wicked Elf (by the little brewery) much more. Not sure if it was the combination of flavours, or what. More tasting sessions required I think .

My friend's son was a cheese burger fiend. I often found myself cooking cheese burgers when I was baby sitting him and his sister. So I tried to make it healthy(er). His sister won't eat vegies, a bit of a winger about it, so what I did was grate the vegies into the patty mix. Carrot and zucchini mostly. Then served with chips made from sweet potatoes (baked not fried).

Hehe - they loved my cheese burgers - 'better than the take-away.' Suckers!


----------



## Fourstar (29/8/08)

1 burger to rule them all

Had to get rid of a few leftover patties from the day befores BBQ, Way back in Nov 05. Made 2 of these suckers. basically all i ate each day

Ended up being:

Base
Mayo
Pattie
Sliced Tasty Cheese
Bacon
BBQ Sauce
Pattie
Fried onions
Egg
Lettuce
Tomato Sauce
Mayo
Cap


Lets just say i didn't eat another burger for the rest of the summer. Gluttony almost got the better of me. 

I would count on that burger single handedly eventuating to me getting Diabetes or Cholesterol issues in the future.

I so wish i had a grill/bbq at my place atm. i would kill for a burger right about now.


----------



## drsmurto (23/7/09)

Katie said:


> Best burger patties
> 
> mince
> 1 egg yolk
> ...



Cheers for the recipe Katie.

Had this for dinner tonight.

From the bottom, cos lettuce, burger, cheese (melted on burger in pan), Dads home-made tomato chutney (that i chillified), fried onions, fried egg (runny yolk) and tomato.

I would normally add beetroot but am all out.

Washed down with a pint of 3 shades of stout! 2nd burger is tomorrows lunch :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (24/7/09)

Good fatty mince doesn't need egg. It should bind together all on its own.


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

manticle said:


> Good fatty mince doesn't need egg. It should bind together all on its own.



Its based on tartare though (but cooked) I love anchovies!


----------



## manticle (24/7/09)

Katie said:


> Its based on tartare though (but cooked) I love anchovies!



Sorry, wasn't directly in response to your recipe. When I grew up I was taught to make burgers and meatballs using egg to bind and breadcrumbs to dry it out. Seems counter-intuitive. Admittedly I was taught that by my mum who's possibly the worst cook in the world and it's likely a hangover from times when meat was scarcer (depression, war etc) but it still happens in kitchens and f 'n 'c shops all over the place.

A good beef patty can be made successfully with just fatty mince and whatever flavours (herbs, spices etc) you desire.


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

I always used to use the best mince for burgers until i met Lloydie . He was horrifyed NO you cant do that to a burger it will fall apart and be to soft.

he was so right.


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Cheers for the recipe Katie.
> 
> Had this for dinner tonight.
> 
> ...




Gosh I could do one of those now.... The no beer starts for me today (after the big brew day)... see how long that lasts. I have three fermenters full of beautiful beer. Finally might get a beer that has aged a little LOL!


----------



## manticle (1/8/09)

No photos but last night I made roo burgers after being inspired by lunch at Brendo's on the biggest brew day.

I used about 500g roo mince.

Diced bacon, garlic, chilli, fresh thyme and a pinch of dry roasted sumac fried off with olive oil and black pepper, deglazed with a touch of port, homebrew and worcestershire. Allowed to cool, mixed in with roo mince, fresh continental parsley and a small amount of mint. I made 6 good size patties (which stayed together beautifully without egg or any other binding medium). 

Cooked up (fried to brown both sides and finished in the oven) and served with egg, cheese, bacon, fresh cos (bless the garden), tomato and of course - tomato sauce.

Hard to go wrong really. Served with a partial mash dubbel that actually worked (previous more extract attempts have generally been not quite right).


----------



## Mercs Own (2/8/09)

Here is one I did on my show:

Tandoori Goat Burgers


650g goat mince making sure it is not too lean or else the meat will be dry - I minced up the shoulder
1 onion finely diced
1 clove garlic finely chopped
1 egg
Salt and pepper
Rosemary chopped finely??
1 jar of Tandoori paste
Feta cheese
1 Red Capsicum
1 eggplant
Rocket
Sour dough buns

Using your hands mix the onion, garlic, egg, rosemary and 4 table spoon of tandoori paste through the goat mince until very well incorporated, season with salt and pepper and mix again. Cover and let it stand whilst you prepare the vegetables. 

Either buy prepared capsicum and eggplant that have been cooked and marinated in olive oil or prepare them yourself. For capsicum slice the sides from the capsicum and place them skin side up under a hot grill. Let them blister and burn until blackened and then place them in a plastic bag to sweat for 5 minutes. Peel skins off and place fruit into a bowl pour over some olive oil and crushed garlic. For eggplant slice thin pieces lengthways down the eggplant brush with olive oil (which if you want could have had crushed garlic in it) and grill or fry on one side until cooked then brush the uncooked side with oil and turn and cook. Allow to drain on some absorbent paper. 

Put some oil in a fry pan or on the BBQ grill and shape goat patties to your desired size and thickness and fry until cooked. I would suggest you make sure you cook the patties all the way through and not go for the medium rare.

To assemble: its a burger I dont need to tell you how to assemble it, do I?

Cut buns in half and toast. Place tandoori burger on bun put a slice of capsicum on top of meat then a slice of eggplant then a few thin slices of feta and lastly some rocket. Put the top on the bun and eat with a good hoppy beer like Little Creatures Pale Ale or a Matilda Bay Alpha Ale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/09)

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony (2/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> Here is one I did on my show:



Show?????




Mate.......... that sounds great!

Im going to give that a go, but use lamb. 

YEars ago i had to cut up several old buck goats in 40 deg heat for dog meat and i still cans stand the smell or taste of anything goat. My daughter needs goats milk as cow milk messes with her belly, and i tasted it. I gaged, even after 15 years.

cheers


----------



## Katherine (3/8/09)

manticle said:


> No photos but last night I made roo burgers after being inspired by lunch at Brendo's on the biggest brew day.
> 
> I used about 500g roo mince.
> 
> ...



sounds yummy! I keep walking past the roo mince, I thought a roo mince lasagne with mascapone cheese would be nice.


----------



## Adamt (3/8/09)

Roo mince... just buy it! Goes great in bolognese and shepherd's pie. I never use beef mince anymore.


----------



## Duff (3/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> Here is one I did on my show:
> 
> Tandoori Goat Burgers



Saw that one over the weekend. Wouldn't have thought to put tandoori paste in but they looked pretty good.

Think of that seafood episode, the prawn boat was just in at the marina over the weekend  

Fresh prawn sandwiches :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (4/8/09)

Adamt said:


> Roo mince... just buy it! Goes great in bolognese and shepherd's pie. I never use beef mince anymore.



I've always found the roo mince a bit dry for things like burgers. How do you go moistening it up? I suppose you could add some minced up bacon or something...mmmmm... bacon.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (4/8/09)

It would go very nicely with a beetroot relish...


----------



## Adamt (4/8/09)

Airgead said:


> I've always found the roo mince a bit dry for things like burgers. How do you go moistening it up? I suppose you could add some minced up bacon or something...mmmmm... bacon.... :icon_drool2:



Parmesan


----------



## Airgead (4/8/09)

Adamt said:


> Parmesan



Now that's thinking. :icon_cheers: :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (4/8/09)

Airgead said:


> I've always found the roo mince a bit dry for things like burgers. How do you go moistening it up? I suppose you could add some minced up bacon or something...mmmmm... bacon.... :icon_drool2:



I used diced bacon in mine - works a treat. Just use plenty of olive oil (extra coats while in the oven/frypan are helpful) and don't overcook them.


----------



## brettprevans (6/8/09)

blend your meats people. lasagne should be all beef. should have something else like veal of lamb miixed in. that was your get more complex flavours and in the case of roo you can add some lamb or beef for a bit of moisture. just dont go using 5 star mince as there's virtually no fat. its cooks dry.


----------



## Cube (6/8/09)

Heads up for those making their own patties. The Super Butcher has on special until this sunday *buy 2 KG of Black Angus mince and get 3 KG FREE*. yup - no typo. I scored 4 KG at $52.00 total and walked out with 6 KG worth $78.00 free Black Angus mince. Total 10KG for a puny $52.00. They make the BEST burgers on the planet with herbs, chilli and onion in them. Freezer is CHOCKER full of Black Angus now all in sizes of 4 patties a bag ready for the defrost. :icon_drool2: 

Oh - nearest on to me is Oxenford opposite Woolworths across the road.

Edit: This mince binds together by itself. No egg etc required. About 12% fat its flavour is awesome.


----------



## Airgead (7/8/09)

Cube said:


> Heads up for those making their own patties. The Super Butcher has on special until this sunday *buy 2 KG of Black Angus mince and get 3 KG FREE*.



I was just picking up the phone to send my missus out to pick up a few KG but then I saw you were on the gold coast...

Not much chance of driving there and back from Sydney and still being home in time to pick up the kids from school in the afternoon.

D'oh!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (9/8/09)

Folks

Just finished off some roo burgers on home made bread rolls. Couldn't take a photo. The kids hooked in as soon as the tops were on. Once they had their fangs in they weren't fit to be photographed.

500g roo mince.
3 rashers bacon
1 medium onion
1 clove garlic
1 teaspoon lemon myrtle
2 chillis.

Put bacon, onion, chilli, lemon myrtle and garlic into a food processor and munge up. Smooge through the roo mince. Salt & pepper to taste.

Shape into 6 patties. Fry (put cheese on top when you turn them over)

Server on home made bread rolls with runny egg, lettuce, tomato and beetroot. A little bit of BBQ or tomato sauce to finish it off.

Yum. :icon_drool2: 

The roo works a treat in a burger. My daughter (6) asked "but don't you feel just a little bit sorry for the poor kangaroo?". The rest of us turned to her with roo juice dripping down our faces and said "nope".

Edit - I did take a photo of the rolls and couldn't resist showing off





Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (10/8/09)

Home made bread and lemon myrtle? Good work. I love both of them.

Unfortunately my crappy oven doesn't seal so it's hard to make good bread at home. When I worked in kitchens I used to make some great ones and the flavour of fresh bread is unsurpassable. Love lemon myrtle too - especially with Australian game.

Explain to your daughter how much better roo meat is for the entire nation and environment as well as health when compared with beef or lamb.

That bacon in with the roo mince ain't half a bad idea eh?


----------



## Airgead (10/8/09)

manticle said:


> Explain to your daughter how much better roo meat is for the entire nation and environment as well as health when compared with beef or lamb.
> 
> That bacon in with the roo mince ain't half a bad idea eh?



Yep... we explained all that. She listened intently, asked questions and decided it really was very yummy and not such a bad thing after all. "But I am still just a little bit sorry for the kangaroo".

That bacon was indeed a cracking idea. Well done that man.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (18/8/09)

Made burgers again last night using Katie's recipe (cheers for that, its now my stock burger recipe and will be trying it out on mates this Friday)

This time i used a much fattier mince and the result was a much juicier burger. Partner was a tad skeptical about all the extra ingredients but gave 2 thumbs (coated in burger juices) up.

No bacon or egg this time, just a big whack of home made tomato chutney, melted cheese, tomato, beetroot and lettuce.


----------



## Fents (18/8/09)

beetroot is criminal on burgers Smurts.


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Fents said:


> beetroot is criminal on burgers Smurts.




I get really disappointed if I dont get beetroot on a burger or steak sandwich. 

what else is canned beetroot used for?

Except for blending up with tahini and garlic for a dip. that would work mighty fine with a kangaroo burger Im thinking.


----------



## Airgead (18/8/09)

Katie said:


> I get really disappointed if I dont get beetroot on a burger or steak sandwich.
> 
> what else is canned beetroot used for?
> 
> Except for blending up with tahini and garlic for a dip. that would work mighty fine with a kangaroo burger Im thinking.



I might try that next time I do my roo burgers.


----------



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

Make these all teh time when i go to bbq's 

1kg mince meat (this works well with lamb but beef is fine)
1 egg
2-3 tbsp of fresh mint
2-3 tbsp of mixed herbs
1/2 tbsp of cumin
1 grated onion (raw)
a good squirt of BBQ sauce

form into pattys and away you go 

Aaron


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/09)

Fents said:


> beetroot is criminal on burgers Smurts.



:icon_offtopic: 

Smurt(s) is a name only a few people use, weird seeing it here. 

Back on topic, i grew up on beetroot. Mum grew loads of it in the garden and then preserved it. Her preserving urn is now my HLT although i do have all the jars that i use for apricots each year. I cant eat sandwiches in summer without beetroot and always get a bit grumpy when i order a burger with the lot and it doesn't have beetroot. Hardly the lot......grumble grumble...... false advertising...grumble grumble.... :lol:


----------



## Fents (19/8/09)

Sorry mate DrS it is. 

Im assuming your using a Vacola preserving? my missus just got given a very very old one and loves it.

And a burger with the lot to me is a burger with pattie, lettuce, bacon, egg, onions, cheese, dead horse, tomato and a potato cake in it...and dont get them to give you the potato cake separte for you to put in they have to cook it and whack it in for you.

Bit like the old KFC tower burger with a hash brown in it...smashed heaps of them in my time... om nom nom nom


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

Airgead said:


> I might try that next time I do my roo burgers.



Fresh beetroot of cause is the best for dips it goes a beautiful colour. The tin stuff with tahini goes a pretty pink. But still tasty.



Fents said:


> Sorry mate DrS it is.
> 
> Im assuming your using a Vacola preserving? my missus just got given a very very old one and loves it.
> 
> ...



Do you have the egg runny? potato cake on a burger ???? and you were knocking beetroot. Beetroot and cheese sandwiches rock!


----------



## Fents (19/8/09)

no runny egg's here.


----------



## Airgead (19/8/09)

Katie said:


> Fresh beetroot of cause is the best for dips it goes a beautiful colour. The tin stuff with tahini goes a pretty pink. But still tasty.



I have 4 different types of beetroot growing in the vege garden.

Oh.. and not having beetroot on a burger... unaustralian.


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

Airgead said:


> I have 4 different types of beetroot growing in the vege garden.
> 
> Oh.. and not having beetroot on a burger... unaustralian.




Have you got the golden beetroot growing???? Ive never eaten one but heard of them.


----------



## Airgead (19/8/09)

Katie said:


> Have you got the golden beetroot growing???? Ive never eaten one but heard of them.



I have the regular red, golden, white and an red/white striped one.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/09)

Fents said:


> Sorry mate DrS it is.
> 
> Im assuming your using a Vacola preserving? my missus just got given a very very old one and loves it.
> 
> ...



Smurt(s) is fine mate, its just weird seeing nicknames that are used elsewhere pop up here. 

Yup, Vacola preserving urn, temp control is in Fahrenheit (which pre-dates me). I use it for fruit, zucchini salad, tomatoes and anything else excess from the garden. Mum is happy it's not solely a part of my brewery!

KFC tower burgers! I lived next door to KFC during my undergrad days. Ate way too many of them. 

I had 2 scots living with me for a month when i was i Melbourne a few years back. One of them would sit at the table with a jar of beetroot and a fork! I pile it up on my plate at bbqs. Love the stuff! 

Beetroot soup (Borsch) is soooooo good.

Isn't it was our national vegetable :lol:


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

Beetroot Salad (fresh of cause)

Cook beetroot

cut up beetroot

Bed of Rocket, walnuts, red onion and goats cheese

top with beetroot that has being sitting in a dressing of EVOO and red balsamic. YUM!

Love to try it with the white and red beetroot Airgead has growing. That would look wild.


----------



## Airgead (19/8/09)

Katie said:


> Love to try it with the white and red beetroot Airgead has growing. That would look wild.



Its called Chioggia. its an ancient Italian variety. 






It does look fantastic.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (19/8/09)

Beetroot is a vegetable I love but not anywhere near salads or breads. Braise a rabbit or wild hare for 8 hours with golden beets and baby beets and globe carrots and other fancy root vegetables you like, red wine and fresh hard herbs. Yes.

Put it on a burger. No

Even more confused by the potato cake. With: yes. On: No.

Just did a variation on my roo burgers but as meatballs. Ah the versatility of food (except beetroot and potato cakes on burgers you freaky weirdos). Happy to be unaustralian. Not enjoying Fosters is possibly unaustralian too.


----------



## Steve (8/1/10)

Bummer! Just finished making some burgers for dinner and see the onion sitting on the bench hiding behind my can of VB. Forgot to mix it into the meat! Made some nice BBQ sauce to go on them though:

2tbspns oil
1 small onion
3 tspns malt vinegar
1 tbspn brown sugar
4 tabspn tomato sauce
2 tspns worcester sauce
2 tspns soy sauce.

Cook onion in the oil until soft, add everything else, bring to the boil, turn down the heat to a simmer and cook for 5 mins. Allow to cool until serving.

Yum!

Cheers
Steve

Edit.....do you think I should take the patties back out of the fridge and add the onion and then remake the patties?


----------



## Katherine (8/1/10)

Steve said:


> Bummer! Just finished making some burgers for dinner and see the onion sitting on the bench hiding behind my can of VB. Forgot to mix it into the meat! Made some nice BBQ sauce to go on them though:
> 
> 2tbspns oil
> 1 small onion
> ...



You could just cook the onion and have it on top of the burger


----------



## Steve (8/1/10)

Katie said:


> You could just cook the onion and have it on top of the burger




:icon_chickcheers: 

Good-ho


----------



## Peteoz77 (8/1/10)

Steve said:


> behind my can of VB



omg.. get brewing!!!


----------



## Steve (8/1/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> omg.. get brewing!!!



:lol: I was wondering who would spot that first. Its actually quite refreshing................


----------



## Peteoz77 (8/1/10)

Steve said:


> :lol: I was wondering who would spot that first. Its actually quite refreshing................



So is water.....


They are quite similar actually...


----------



## Katherine (8/1/10)

Maybe caramilze the onion in butter, sugar and balsamic vinegar! Add a little dijon mustard and thyme to them also! Slowly cook them for around 30 minutes beautiful! 

Ive ignored the VB comment. Steve!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Duff (8/1/10)

Steve,

Cook the onion in the VB.

Cheers.


----------



## slcmorro (9/7/13)

I never really measure the ingredients I put into my burger patties nor do I always use the same thing. Adds to the mystique!

It's usually always equal parts pork and beef mince, or if we're feeling a bit mediterranean, lamb and beef mince + some/all of the following... egg + enough breadcrumbs to bind + a mix (or all) of paprika/cumin/coriander flakes/chili flakes/curry powder/parsley/pepper/salt + worcestershire/bbq/tomato sauce + finely diced onion + grated carrot + parmesan cheese powder + chopped olives + beer.

There's usually a mix of bacon, egg, cheese (lots), lettuce, tomato, spreaded feta, seeded mustard, various sauces, BACON!!!, more bacon, MOAR [email protected]!!!!, mayo. Sometimes we'll use burger rolls, sometimes toasted bread, sometimes we'll even toast a pita and wrap it up like a burger kebab!

Hungry now. Damn it!


----------



## manticle (10/7/13)

Egg to wet it, breadcrumbs to dry it.
Try good fatty mince and see how it binds without that stuff. Your pork should take care of that.
Yes, bacon.


----------



## slcmorro (10/7/13)

The combination of egg and breadcrumbs helps bind the patties, and give it some more substance IMO.


----------



## manticle (10/7/13)

Fatty mince binds on its own and eggs and breadcrumbs make patties taste breadcrumby IMO. It's meat. Should taste like meat. Best burgers I've made and best commercial burgers I eat are made from 100% good quality (ie NOT lean) mince.


----------



## JDW81 (10/7/13)

manticle said:


> Fatty mince binds on its own and eggs and breadcrumbs make patties taste breadcrumby IMO. It's meat. Should taste like meat. Best burgers I've made and best commercial burgers I eat are made from 100% good quality (ie NOT lean) mince.


As my grandmother always said "fat is flavour".

Fatty mince is a must for burgers, sausages, kofta, chevaps etc etc. Some say it is bad for you, I say everything in moderation.


----------



## slcmorro (10/7/13)

I like the taste personally, with the eggs and breadcrumbs mixed in. I get your point though. To each their own.


----------



## manticle (11/7/13)

Your burgers, your rules.
I prefer to add less rather than more.


----------



## Batz (13/9/13)

Life's good ATM


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Pacman burger


----------



## Batz (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> Pacman burger


It's how I like'm.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/14)

Slut burgers.


----------



## rehab (2/4/14)

They have those over here now. No different from Wendys really. Burger fuel are the only decent lot making burgers over here, but not cheap.
Making your own ones are tops. Except it is muggy as all f***ery right now and the flies are into it.


----------



## New_guy (2/4/14)

This is the business with a mornington pale ale
http://theb-east.com


----------



## manticle (2/4/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Slut burgers.


Wow. Those are some of the shittest ads I've seen in a while. Up there with Lynx ads.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/14)

Yeah, I felt cheap and dirty for just posting the link.


----------



## acarey (2/4/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Yeah, I felt cheap and dirty for just posting the link.


The sausage burger looks amazing <crosses legs>


----------



## Dave70 (3/4/14)

Ever since I heard him carping on about his plan build an 'electric powererd musclecar' I suspected Keidis was an asshole..

(love burgers, not fat by the way)


----------



## mr_wibble (3/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Ever since I heard him carping on about his plan build an 'electric powererd musclecar' I suspected Keidis was an asshole..
> 
> (love burgers, not fat by the way)


Uh... So he didn't know meat was dead animals until the 80's ... Inconceivable!


----------



## Bridges (3/4/14)

I love beer, but I am totally sober, just because it completely stopped working for me.
Anthony Kiedis

Doesn't do beer either Dave...


----------



## Weizguy (3/4/14)

Bridges said:


> I love beer, but I am totally sober, just because it completely stopped working for me.
> Anthony Kiedis
> 
> Doesn't do beer either Dave...


Oxygen thief. My opinion only


----------



## manticle (3/4/14)

Lucky I already hated his music.

Yeah, yeah, no, no.


----------



## Spiesy (3/4/14)

manticle said:


> Wow. Those are some of the shittest ads I've seen in a while. Up there with Lynx ads.


What. Is. Wrong. With. You?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Ever since I heard him carping on about his plan build an 'electric powererd musclecar' I suspected Keidis was an asshole..
> 
> (love burgers, not fat by the way)


Yeah well...Heroin will do that to you.


----------



## manticle (3/4/14)

@spiesy: Most of the redtube clips I watch have more class than that.

Better writing and direction too.


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/14)

Bridges said:


> I love beer, but I am totally sober, just because it completely stopped working for me.
> Anthony Kiedis
> 
> Doesn't do beer either Dave...


Further OT, but I feel tis my duty, Don't *ever *read his book Scar Tissue. Only book I've ever had lent to me and the lender didn't have to ask back for. 
If the prick actually did all the drugs and booze he claims, he's look just like Iggy. Frequent use of new age ism's, plenty of interventions by his band mates just in the nick of time, voyages of self discovery and enlightenment, embracing of demons, group hugs and phrases like 'you know, I'm in a really good place". Please - STFU already.

OK, back to the food.


----------



## pat_00 (4/4/14)

How do you know there's a vegan in the room?
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.

.
.
They'll tell you.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/4/14)

Good tip to bind your hamburger mince is as mentioned before no egg or bread crumbs, a good fat content and then knead the mince until it becomes tacky, that will develop the proteins in the meat and make it bind really well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

Salt will also help bind the meat. But needs a few hrs to work


----------



## BadSeed (4/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Further OT, but I feel tis my duty, Don't *ever *read his book Scar Tissue. Only book I've ever had lent to me and the lender didn't have to ask back for.
> If the prick actually did all the drugs and booze he claims, he's look just like Iggy. Frequent use of new age ism's, plenty of interventions by his band mates just in the nick of time, voyages of self discovery and enlightenment, embracing of demons, group hugs and phrases like 'you know, I'm in a really good place". Please - STFU already.
> 
> OK, back to the food.


not to mention his ridiculous claim to have cured hep-c with herbs and meditation. Twice. The massive twat.

Their music is ******* shite too.


----------



## JDW81 (4/4/14)

BadSeed said:


> not to mention his ridiculous claim to have cured hep-c with herbs and meditation. Twice. The massive twat.
> 
> Their music is ******* shite too.


Blood, sugar, sex, magic was a good album but the rest of their stuff was average. 

Anyone who claims to be able to treat hep c with anything but a horrid cocktail of medication (and I've seen people on that regimen and they look and feel shite) is a fucktard. 

P.S. I've met flea and he is a real gentleman.


----------



## New_guy (4/4/14)

Not my thread, but isn't this thread titled hamburgers not blood borne hepatic disease management


----------



## BadSeed (4/4/14)

JDW81 said:


> Blood, sugar, sex, magic was a good album but the rest of their stuff was average.
> 
> Anyone who claims to be able to treat hep c with anything but a horrid cocktail of medication (and I've seen people on that regimen and they look and feel shite) is a fucktard.


I'm willing to accept that I may have been a harsh critic, in fact I enjoyed dancing to their cover of Higher Ground 25 years ago.
I know a couple of people who have been successfully treated for hep c, and like you said, it's a full on treatment.


----------



## JDW81 (4/4/14)

New_guy said:


> Not my thread, but isn't this thread titled hamburgers not blood borne hepatic disease management


Yep fair call. 

My burgers are pure beef with a teaspoon of cumin and paprika + seasoning to taste.


----------



## BadSeed (4/4/14)

A burger within a burger within a burger. Details of the foul creation - http://metro.co.uk/2014/03/24/10000-calorie-burger-within-a-burger-is-now-a-thing-4677083/

Inception burger. Looks rank...


----------



## Lakey (4/4/14)

My ******* goodness that shit cray!


----------



## wally (4/4/14)

The Kiedis burger- seasoned with interferon. Yum.


----------



## rbtmc (4/4/14)

Back on topic...

I got my mate an electric meat grinder for his b-day. There is no going back to store-bought mince for us now. 
What a difference. It's like K&K v.s. AG. Which cuts of meat etc. do people recommend for the ultimate patties?
For the first run-through we went with a blend of rump steak and lamb neck from the local butcher to aim for a 20% fat content.
It was dope but I feel there is improvement to be had on this. 

Where my burger experts @?


----------



## DeGarre (7/4/14)

Who is this wanker Kiedis? Never heard of him.


----------

